# Baby Electric Blue Mbuna and its catch



## kirby (Oct 26, 2012)

Well before I put the cichlids in my new 65 Gallon I added a few red cherry shrimp to see how they did... they did fine until the fish came


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

pretty sure this is in the wrong category


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Unless..............


----------

